
Lego launch their first sustainable blocks made from sugarcane - Shivetya
https://www.businessinsider.com/lego-go-eco-friendly-with-blocks-made-from-sugarcane-2018-8/?r=AU&IR=T
======
gordo4
is this gonna be like rats eating the wiring in my car while I'm on vacation
because they made the sheathing from soy?

